# Come meet my Bella



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

I am new here and I thought I woud post some pics of my girl Bella as some had requested. She is an American Staffordshire terrier and is just a little over ten months old. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

awww, she is such a pretty girl! Looks like you keep her in good shape too! The next to last picture is hilarious. It looks like she is pleading with you to not make her go in.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice, love those terriers!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

She is beautiful ... love her  I love her colouring too


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

RiverRun said:


> awww, she is such a pretty girl! Looks like you keep her in good shape too! The next to last picture is hilarious. It looks like she is pleading with you to not make her go in.


Yes, there are no couch potatoes allowed in my home  I workout daily and like to jog so she is my walking buddy for now. She is only ten months so I don't want to run her to much yet. We just up'd our walks from 3 to about 5 miles a day. Plus I do the flirt pole with her and fetch  That pic where she looks like she is pleading to me to not go in the water was her very first time in the water lol! Just this week actually. She is a chicken lol! 



whiteleo said:


> Very nice, love those terriers!


Thank you  I can see why you like terriers  




lucky said:


> She is beautiful ... love her  I love her colouring too


Thanks for the love!! I am crazy about her, she is such a sweet little girl 



DaneMama said:


> She's gorgeous!


Thank you very much


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She is a very pretty girl. But I see trouble behind those sweet eyes.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Bella is beautiful!
I really like all the collars too!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awh, Bella is such a pretty girl! I love her coloring/markings a lot too, and such a sweet face.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

She's a beauty


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

beautiful dog!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Herzo said:


> She is a very pretty girl. But I see trouble behind those sweet eyes.


 Thank you! LOL! No, no trouble.....she is a sweetie pie! Best puppy and so easy to train. 


Janet At Nutro said:


> Bella is beautiful!
> I really like all the collars too!


 Thanks Janet! It's a collar mania collar. The lady who makes them has some great patterns 


PuppyPaws said:


> Awh, Bella is such a pretty girl! I love her coloring/markings a lot too, and such a sweet face.


 Thank you! She is a little sweetie 


Adam76 said:


> She's a beauty


 Thanks Adam!! 


BRT said:


> beautiful dog!


Thank you


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello Bella, you are a beauty!!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

One of my fav breeds, she looks fantastic.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

She is just GORGEOUS. And I looooooooove that you keep her in shape. Very cool.


----------

